

Early Look at Twitter Annotations - ajcronk
http://groups.google.com/group/twitter-api-announce/browse_thread/thread/0fa5da2608865453/bc15343754ba93bd?show_docid=bc15343754ba93bd

======
marknutter
I'm hoping this leads to a standardized way of commenting on links.

------
there
it sounds like this will finally end the need for url shortening hacks on
twitter.

